# 2018 Thumb Morel Search



## MagnusMessing (Apr 18, 2018)

Hello, everyone! Has anyone found any in the Thumb area? Is it still too cold? I am a new morel hunter and I would appreciate advice.


----------



## Gail Fay (Apr 21, 2018)

MagnusMessing said:


> Hello, everyone! Has anyone found any in the Thumb area? Is it still too cold? I am a new morel hunter and I would appreciate advice.


----------



## Gail Fay (Apr 21, 2018)

Nothing yesterday S.E Michigan.


----------



## To many to pick (May 5, 2018)

MagnusMessing said:


> Hello, everyone! Has anyone found any in the Thumb area? Is it still too cold? I am a new morel hunter and I would appreciate advice.


I'm in Caro found 5 blacks tonight going back in morning was getting to dark.


----------

